# Rescued a goat with mange what now?



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

I ended up with a really nice Alpine doe and doe kid sunday. The owner was killed in a car accident last week. Sooo she is 1-2 weeks fresh, nice udder, nice teats, sweet temeperment! But I'm sure she has a moderate case of mange. I wormed with Ivomec plus, vaccinated, trimmed, copper bolused and as per instructions from another goat owner hear administered pour on to her and kid. She is quarantined. Anything else?


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Do goats get mange? Doesn't true mange take special dips and shampoos to get rid of?

We have a Nubian that came in in poor health and is fairly scant on hair on her sides and bellys. Copper, good feed and minerals, worming and the like, she should start growing her hair in soon. We gave the wormer orally. We didn't pour on as some told us that it could burn their skin, but they do have a dust for mites. 

I'm sure others will have good advice for you.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Goats get a mite similar to mange but they dont really get manage like a dog, if you can see it its lice. Pictures would help greatly.

With her being pregnant and due to kid soon its not advised to use a pesticide. You can bath her in a product call DE Flea for dogs, cats, reptiles and birds. Its a great bug killer but its safe enough you can use it on newborn animals, it does fleas, ticks, mites and just about anything else, get the shampoo as its sprayable but lathers very well. You can even just let it dry on them without complications. 
Weather permitting I would shave her down so the meds can soak in better no matter what you go with.


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

I read on goat-link that they can get mange. And they also recommended pour on for mange treatment. I've seen dogs with mange and this looks like the same thing. I'd take her in for skin scrapings but our vet is goat worthless. The rest of the does there had the same skins issues some worse. They had good hay and alfalfa but no minerals so I know she is probably defficient. I am working to correct that with free choice loose minerals. She is a very trusting goat. Let me poke and prode her with out a fight untill trimming her feet but even then she wasn't bad. The hair loss is worse along sides kind of moth eaten some bare areas. Some fllaky skin on udder but that may be from stretching skin and the wet pen. She really is in pretty good condition other than the skin issues and a little long in the hoof. She is 2yrs old.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

even a worthless vet can tell you what kind of mite it is, you can do a skin scraping yourself with even the cheapest microscopes.
I really wouldnt use a pour on unless you just want to dump milk. I had actually misread and though she was due to kid so the dumping of milk is the negative. Some pour on products can cause serous complications with goats so be careful. If any pesticide was used by me it would be permethrin.


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

Here are some pics the dark area all along her back is skin showing through the hair just very thin. You can see the moth eaten appearance along her sides.







,







,







Added a pic of her kid just because.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

ive got to head out to work, and the picture is kinda blury on my end, but does she have a good bit of flaky skin? some of its a darker color some is white?

What ever you do with the doe treat the kid as well.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't think that's mange - mange would be scaley and bald, with thick skin. I think she's got some mineral deficiencies and is shedding out badly.

Ivermectin (orally - 1 cc/50 lbs) certainly won't hurt her. If you can see little creepy crawlies, then she has lice and you can dust her with DE and powdered sulphur for those. Get a good goat mineral into her, and I'll be you'll see some improvement in a couple of weeks.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

I don't think it's mange either. I'd give them both some BoSe and copper to the kid as well.


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

Cylence fixed that problem for us a few years ago, must have been some sort of lice or mite.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't think its mange either. I would Bo-Se,worm and copper the doe. I would also Bo-Se the kid but at 1 to 2 weeks old, the baby is way to young to copper. Just make sure baby has the same access to a good loose mineral as her mother does.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I agree. I think it's probably just mites. Good luck with her.


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

Cannon,
There is flaking all over most is lighter but on stomach and udder it is yellowish and thicker. In no one area is she really scaly or thick.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> I don't think its mange either. I would Bo-Se,worm and copper the doe. I would also Bo-Se the kid but at 1 to 2 weeks old, the baby is way to young to copper. Just make sure baby has the same access to a good loose mineral as her mother does.


It is not too young if they're body is deficient. You just don't give them very much.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Another vote for mites.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

The very first thing I'd do is copper bolus.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

No matter the case DEFlea will kill the mites or lice. 

this is an image of a goat with mites, 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/baalands/2288657171/

these are images of animals with lice, 
http://www.pet-informed-veterinary-advice-online.com/lice-pictures.html#animal-lice


----------

